# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Folklori muzikor

## [A-SHKODRANI]

Muzika Shqiptare 
  Folklori muzikor
përbën një ndër pasuritë më të çmuara të vendit. Në përshkrimet e studjusve të huaj të ardhur në Shqipëri gjatë shekujve XVIII-XIX është arritur përafërsisht në konkluzionin se pasuria kryesore e Shqipërisë është folklori muzikor, por ka edhe krom edhe naftë.
Folklori muzikor bën një jetë aktive edhe sot, ndërkohë që gjurmët e lashtësisë së tij janë provuar që prej shekujve XIV-XIII p.e.s. Në objekte të ndryshme arkeologjike  skulptura, basoreliefe, terrakota, etj.  janë përfiguruar qartë vegla popullore, që përdoren deri në ditët tona, valltarë, këngëtarë, kostume karakteristike, etj.
Folklori muzikor shqiptar është jashtëzakonisht i pasur , çka dhe shprehet në ekzistencën e muzikës vokale që nga forma njëzërëshe e deri tek shumëzërëshi; në muzikën me vegla popullore; muzikën me zë e vegla; muzikën për shoqërimin e valleve popullore, etj. Këtyre u shtohet dhe një fond i madh veglash popullore të klasifikuara në katër grupet tashmë të njohura si ideofone, membranofone, kordofone, areofone.
Folklori muzikor shqiptar e bën jetën e vet në një ndarje specifike, që lidhet me format e të shprehurit muzikor dhe me tipet kryesore të instrumenteve të përdorur. Lumi i Shkumbinit, që përshkon mes për mes Shqipërinë, përvecse ndan dy dialektet kryesore të vendit në Gegë në Veri të Shkumbinit dhe në Toskë në Jug të Shkumbinit, shërben edhe si kufi natyror për klasifikimin e tipologjisë së folklorit muzikor. Në veri të lumit Shkumbin lokalizohet zona monodike e të shprehurit muzikor, e shoqëruar kjo me shkallët modale (diatonike apo kromatike) sëbashku me vegla muzikore specifike për këtë zonë, si lahuta dhe çiftelia. Ndërkohë, për trevat që shtrihen në jug të lumit Shkumbin është karakteristik fenomeni i të shprehurit muzikor në iso-polifoni (ang. Poliphonie with burdon) me përdorimin e shkallëve pentatonike si dhe të instrumenteve specifik si gajde dhe bicula (fyell i dyfishtë). Krahas muzikës fshatare pa shoqërim me vegla (a capella), duke nisur nga fundi i shekullit të nëntëmbëdhjetë, lindi dhe u kristalizua muzika popullore qytetare, që në Jug të Shqipërisë takohet kyesisht në qytetet Korçe, Vlorë, Sarandë, Delvinë, Përmet, Leskovik, Pogradec, me formacionin polifonik të Sazeve (të përbërë nga instrumente të importuar si klarineta,violina dhe fizarmonika, si dhe nga vegla popullore karakteristike si lahuta, dajre, fyell), ndërsa në Veri në qytetet Shkodër, Durrës, Elbasan, Kavajë, etj., shoqëruar nga ansamble popullore monodike ose monodi me shoqërim (të përbërë nga vegla të importuara si klarineta, fizarmonika dhe violina, por edhe nga vegla të traditës popullore, si kemanxhia, fyelli, etj).
Nisur nga roli i dorës së parë që ka në traditën shqiptare, folklori muzikor studjohet si lëndë e veçantë në shkollat e mesme të përgjithëshme, në ato artistike, si edhe në Akademinë e Arteve të Tiranës, ku formohen edhe etnomuzikologët e ardhëshëm.

Regjistrimet e folklorit muzikor shqiptar nisin që prej viteve 1900 e këtej. Përpara viteve 1940 ato janë realizuar pranë shoqërive Odeon, Columbia, Pathé, His masters voice. Regjistrime më të vona takohen edhe në formën e CD-ve, si CD me muzikë të Familjes Lela, prodhuar në Francë më 1992 nga Judigo; dy CD me muzikë toske të Laver Bariut, prodhuar përkatësisht në Greqi dhe Angli, etj.

Aktivitetet kryesore folklorike shqiptare janë Festivali Folklorik Kombëtar, mbajtur çdo pesë vjet, i cili ka filluar në vitin 1952 në qytetet Lezhë dhe Tiranë, për të vijuar më pas në dy qytetet muze me arkitekturë mesjetare, Gjirokastër dhe Berat; Festivali Kombëtar i Këngës Popullore Qytetare në Elbasan; Takimi i Rapsodëve Lahutarë në Lezhë; Takimi i Sazeve në Korcë; Takimi i Grupeve Polifonike në Vlorë dhe Gjirokastër; Takimi i Grupeve dhe Shoqërive Folklorike (NGO) në Sarandë.


Organizatat folklorike kryesore që veprojnë në Shqipëri, të krijuara kryesisht pas viteve 1990 me qëllim mbështetjen e folklorit dhe të traditave popullore në përgjithësi, janë: Elena Gjika  Përmet, Demir Zyko  Skrapar, Shoqëria Folklorike  Gramsh; Grupi Bilbili  Vlorë, Gjirokastër; Shoqata Tirana  Tiranë, Kastrioti  Krujë, etj.

Institucioni i vetëm shkencor që merret me studimin e folklorit është Instituti i Kulturës Popullore në Tiranë, i përbërë nga departamenti i etnomuzikologjisë dhe etnokoreologjisë dhe nga departamenti i etnografisë. IKP boton revistën periodike Kultura popullore. Pranë tij gjendet një arkiv shumë i pasur me mbi 60000 ekzemplatë të mbledhur në tërë Shqipërinë. 
Disa nga librat më të rëndësishme mbi Folklorin Muzikor Shqiptar janë: Gjurmime Folklorike i Ramadan Sokolit (Tiranë, 1981); Polifonia labe i Spiro Shitunit (Tiranë, 1989); Polifonia dyzërëshe e Shqipërisë së Jugut i Beniamin Krutës (Tiranë, 1989); Folklori muzikor shqiptar i Sokol Shupos (Tiranë, 1997); Muzika me saze + CD i Vasil. S. Toles (Tiranë, 1997).


Muzika profesioniste 
paraqitet si një ndër traditat më të reja artistike shqiptare . Fillimet e saj i përkasin viteve 1920-1930 të shekullit XX, ndërsa zhvillimet më të rëndësishme periudhës së mbas Luftës II Botërore e këtej. Sidoqoftë, nga të dhënat e deritashme, studjuesi i njohur i traditave muzikore shqiptare, Prof. Ramadan Sokoli, në librin e tij 16 shekuj (Tiranë; Eurorilindja, 1995) argumenton së paku kontributet e dy figurave të shquara shqiptare në artit kishtar mesjetar. I pari prej tyre është Niketë Dardani, i njohur ndryshe si Niketa i Ramesianës, lindur rreth vitit 340 në Ramesianë të Dardanisë. Personalitet poliedrik, teolog, vjershëtor, muzikant, mik i afërt i Aurel Ambrason, N. Dardani emërohet në moshën 26 vjecare Ipeshkëv i Ramesianës. Vepra e tij më e njohur është himni Te Deum Laudamos, i përhapur në Europë më 525, dhe mbi të cilin kanë shkruar muzikë kompozitorë të tillë si G.B.Lulu, G.F.Haendel, J.S.Bach, W.A.Mozart, F.Schubert, G.Verdi, G.Mahler, etj. Muzikanti tjetër, Jan Kukuzeli, i lindur në qytetin bregdetar të Durrësit rreth viteve 1078-1088, njihet si një ndër figurat më të mëdha të kishës bizantine Arsimohet dhe afirmohet në Kostandinopojë, për tu vendosur më pas në kishën Laura e madhe në malin Athos, ku harton edhe veprën madhore të jetës së tij, shkrimin neo-biznatin. Disa nga krijimet e tij kryesore janë Himnet Aniksandri, Kënga e Kerubinëve, Psalmi 107, Polilei 117, të pasqyruara pothuajse në të gjitha antologjitë e muzikës bizantine. 
Në periudhën e Rilindjes Kombëtare jeta muzikore shqiptare pasurohet me forma të reja, të cilat i drejtohen mjediseve të gjëra qytetare. Qendra të rëndësishme kulturore e muzikore të kohës janë qyteti i Shkodrës në Veri dhe ai i Korçes në Jug të vendit, ku krijohen formaconet e para orkestrale dhe korale laike. Sidoqoftë, përpjekjet më serioze për krijimin e një arti muzikor profesionist i gjejmë së pari tek kompozitori franceskan Pader Martin Gjoka (1890-1940), i cili punoi përgjithësisht pranë kishës franceskane të qytetit të Shkodrës, ku përvec muzikës fetare, kompozoi disa vepra vokale dhe instrumentale, midis të cilave një sinfoni, pjesë korale, pjesë për instrumente të ndryshëm, etj. Ndërkohë, Gjoka shquhet edhe si veprimtar i muzikës, duke formuar e drejtuar formacione të ndryshme instrumentale e vokale. Brezi i parë i kompozitorëve shqiptarë të pas-Luftës II Botërore përbëhet nga një grup muzikantësh, pjesa dërrmuese e të cilëve u formuan në Konservatorin Cajkovski (ang. Tchaîkovski) të Moskës, ndërsa të të tjerët pranë shkollave perëndimore. Dy veprat kryesore me të cilat themelohet tradita muzikore profesioniste shqiptare janë Sinfonia (1956) e Çeks Zadesë (1927-1992) dhe opera Mrika (1958) e Prenga Jakovës (1917-1969), që të dy kompozitorë me origjinë nga Shkodra, dhe i pari i cilësuar shpesh herë si babai i muzikës profesioniste shqiptare. Gjatë viteve 1950-1990 tradita e re muzikore shqiptare bëri hapa të rëndësishëm përpara, duke ezauruar në një mënyrë apo një tjetër vonesën e gjatë në kohë. Repertori muzikor shqiptar plotësohet me të gjitha format e gjinitë tradicionale, që nga ato të muzikës së dhomës e deri tek ato skenike. Një rol përcaktues për këtë luajti ngritja për të parën herë në Shqipëri e institucioneve të tilla të rëndësishme muzikore, si Filarmonia e Shtetit, Teatri i Operas dhe Baletit, disa orkestra sinfonike dhe ansamble korale në Tiranë dhe në qytete të tjera të vendit, si Shkodër, Korçe, Vlorë, Elbasan, Durrës, si dhe krijimi i sistemit të plotë të edukimit muzikor. Zhvillimet muzikore shqiptare të kohës pësuan një rritje të ndjeshme që prej gjysmës së dytë të viteve 1960 me Koncertet e Majit të Tiranës, të cilat u mbajtën në mënyrë periodike nga viti 1967 deri më 1990 duke aktivizuar muzikantë e trupa profesioniste dhe amatore. Përgjithësisht muzika e kësaj periudhe ka një orientim tradicional klasiko-romantik dhe një mbështetje të fortë në folklorin muzikor shqiptar. Përvec Zadesë dhe Jakovës, disa nga figurat kryesore të muzikës shqiptare të gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XX janë Tish Daija (1926), Nikolla Zoraqi (1929-1991), Tonin Harapi (1928-1991), Feim Ibrahimi (1935-1992), Shpëtim Kushta (1946), Thoma Gaqi (1948), etj. Në kushtet e izolimit të vendit, muzika shqiptare e kësaj periudhe, ashtu si të gjitha artet në përgjithësi, me përjashtim të përpjekjeve të rastit, e pati të pamundur avancimin drejt zhvillimeve bashkëkohore perëndimore.

Mbas viteve 1990 situata muzikore në Shqipëri njohu zhvillime krejtësisht të reja, të cilat synuan integrimin e shpejtë në strukturat artistike europiane. Një rol të rëndësishëm për këtë luajti formimi i shoqatave muzikore, si Shoqata e Muzikës së re Shqiptare (NAM, anëtare e Konferencës Europiane të Muzikës së Re) dhe Shoqata Mbarëshqiptare e Profesionistëve të Muzikës (seksioni shqiptar i ISCM), pranë të cilave është grumbulluar pjesa dërrmuese e kompozitorëve dhe interpretesve të vendit, dhe që aktualisht shërbejnë si tribuna kryesore të krijimtarisë së re muzikore të kompozitorëve shqiptarë.

Institucionet muzikore më të rëndësishme në Shqipëri janë Teatri i Operas dhe i Baletit, Anasambli i Këngëve dhe Valleve Popullore (që të dyja në Tiranë), ku janë përqëndruar muzikantët e kërcimtarët më të mirë të vendit. TOB, me seli në sheshin Skënderbej, ka një aktivitet permanent sezonal, ku vendin më të rëdësishëm e zenë shfaqjet e repertorit klasik e romantik; ndërsa AKVP, i përbërë nga grupi i valleve, i korit, orkestrës dhe solistëve, përfaqëson një institucion muzikor profesionist fare specifik, repertori i të cilit mbështetet kryesisht në përpunimin artistik të traditës muzikore e koreografike popullore.

Formacionet orkestrale më të rëndësishme të vendit janë Orkestra Sinfonike e Teatrit të Operas dhe Baletit, Orkestra Sinfonike e RTV, Orkestra Sinfonike e Akademisë së Arteve dhe Orkestra e Dhomës e drejtuar nga muzikanti Zhani Ciko - kjo e fundit, me një veprimtari të dendur disavjeçare brenda dhe jashtë Shqipërisë, dhe shpesh herë laureate në aktivitete europiane. Ndër dirigjentët kryesorë janë Ermir Krantja, Rifat Teqja, Ferdinand Deda, Bujar Llapi. Repertori koncertal i këtyre formacioneve përfshin muzikë që nga periudha barok e deri në shekullin XX, por në përgjithësi ai anon për nga tradita klasiko-romantike dhe krijimtaria e autorëve shqiptarë. 


Sistemi i edukimit muzikor në Shqipëri u themelua me hapjen për të parën herë në vitin 1947 të Shkollës së Mesme Artistike Jordan Misja, që me kalimin e kohës u shoqërua me disa shkolla të tjera të llojit në qytetet kryesore të vendit, si Durrës, Shkodër, Elbasan, Korçe, Vlorë, Fier, Gjirokastër, etj. Më 1962 hapet Koservatori Shtetëror i Tiranës, tashmë i përfshirë si një Fakultet më vete në Akademisë e Arteve të Tiranës, ku bëjnë pjesë gjithashtu dhe Fakulteti Dramatik dhe ai i Arteve Figurative. Pranë shkollave të muzikës dhe Akademisë së Arteve ushtrojnë aktivitetin e tyre mësimor dhe koncertal orkestra sinfonike dhe formacione të tjera të muzikës së dhomës sëbashku me koret. Midis këtyre të fundit, një aktivitet intensiv, shpesh herë të vlerësuar me çmime ndërkombëtare, ka Kori i Vajzave të Akademisë së Arteve, me dirigjent Milto Vakon. Po në Tiranë, gjatë dekadës së fundit të shekullit të kaluar, nën drejtimin e mjeshtres së korit Suzana Turku, është krijuar edhe kori tjetër i njohur i vendit, Pax Dei. 

Aktivitetet kryesore të jetës së sotme muzikore shqiptare mbahen kryesisht në Tiranë dhe pjesa dërrmuese e tyre realizohen nëpërmjet veprimtarisë së shoqatave muzikore, përmes të cilave janë afirmuar emra të rinj kompozitorësh, si Aleksandër Peçi, Sokol Shupo, Vasil. S. Tole, Endri Sina, etj., dhe ushtrojnë aktivitetin e tyre koncertal ansamblet e specilizuara për interpretimin e muzikës së re, SPECTRUM dhe ASMUS. Që prej vitit 1992 NAM organizon Festivalin e përvitshëm të muajit maj, Ditët e Muzikës së Re Shqiptare, ndërsa prej vitit 1994 Festivalin e Interpretimit të Muzikës Bashkëkohore Nikolla Zoraqi. Me inisiativën e Seksionit shqiptar të ISCM qyteti i Tiranës pret në çdo sezon vjeshte muzikantë dhe artistë të huaj, pjesëmarrës në veprimtarinë komplekse Vjeshta e Tiranës, inaguruar në tetor 1994. Veprimtari të tjera permanente të fushes së interpretimit dhe krijimtarisë muzikore janë Festivali i Romancës Shqiptare (organizuar që nga viti 1994 nga Shoqata muzikore Tonin Harapi), Konkurset e pianistëve të rinj (organizuar që nga viti 1993 nga Shoqata EPTA), etj.
Qendrat muzikore koncertale janë të shtrira në disa prej qyteteve kryesore të vendit; në Tiranë ndodhen midis të tjerash Salla e Koncerteve e Akademisë së Arteve, ajo e Qendrës Ndërkombëtare të Kulturës, Teatri Rubairat, etj; në Shkodër salla e Teatrit Migjeni, në Korçë Salla e Koncerteve e Shtëpisë së Kulturë; në Elbasan salla e Teatrit Skampa; në Durrës, Salla e Koncerteve e Pallatit të Kulturës; etj.

Muzika e lehtë shqiptare 
bën pjesë edhe ajo në traditën e re artistike të formuar mbas Luftës II Botërore, pavarësisht disa përpjekjeve të pjesëshme që zënë fill gjatë viteve 1920-1930. Këngëtarët dhe instrumentistët e muzikës së lehtë e zhvillojnë veprimtarinë e tyre kryesisht pranë trupave të Teatrove të Varieteve, pothuajse aktive në të gjitha qytetet kryesore të Shqipërisë. Sidoqoftë, Tirana, si qendër kryesore kulturore e vendit, është njëherësh edhe qyteti më i pasur i veprimtarive të muzikës së lehtë. Këtu zhvillohen në mënyrë të rregullt dy aktivitetet kryesore të vitit, Festivali Kombëtar i Këngës në Radio-Televizion (themeluar në vitin 1962) dhe Festivali i Pranverës - ky i fundit destinuar kryesisht për muzikantët e rinj, ndërsa të dy sëbashku, të njohur si aktivitete ekskluzive të Radio-Televizionit Shqiptar. Mbas viteve 1990 kënga e lehtë shqiptare pësoi zhvillime të rëndësishme si rrjedhojë e hapjes së përgjithëshme kulturore të vendit ndaj shoqërisë perëndimore. Me formimin e traditës bazë të llojit, të kryesuar nga emra shumë popullorë për publikun shqiptar, si ai i këngëtares së shquar Vaçe Zela, i kompozitorit Agim Prodani, i fizarmonicistit, kompozitorit dhe aranzhatorit Agim Krajka, në Shqipërinë e fund-shekullit të njëzetë, muzika e lehtë mund të cilësohet si një ndër fushat e artit, që njohu ridimensionime ndër më të të ndjeshmet, duke adaptuar format dhe drejtimet kryesore të njohura perëndimore. Aktualisht ajo njeh të gjitha zhvillimet e mundëshme, që nga muzika rok, xhaz, rap, tekno, etj, duke synuar njëherësh edhe pasurimin me elemente ritmike dhe timbrikë të folklorit muzikor vendas. Shqipëria ka sot një numër të madh interpretësh, kompozitorësh, kantautorësh, aranxhuesish të muzikës së lehtë, ndër më të njohurit e të cilëve janë Ardit Gjebrea, Elton Deda, Elsa Lila (këngëtarë), Shpëtim Saraçi (kompozitor-aranzhator), etj, si dhe një sërë kompleksesh të muzikës alternative.

Prof. Dr. Zana Shuteriqi

----------

